# Jtp - 24k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats John ray:ray:ray:








Your Pressie :grin: (I was on a low budget)


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Well Done John!!

Now don't drink it all at once...remember the index updates. :laugh:*

Sincere Regards,


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats John


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations John. :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Good job John.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John - you must be slowing down...:grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Congrats John - you must be slowing down...:grin:


I've got a girlfriend. :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Say no more...:grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep it up! (In every sense of the word!!:grin


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, I do, I do. :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi John. . . 

Congrats to you!

JC


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations John, well done :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Now you can whip up a few more... :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

JohnthePilot said:


> I've got a girlfriend. :grin:


WHAT?!? not fair! I want one too... :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:


> WHAT?!? not fair! I want one too... :sigh:


I'd share her, but....I'll let you look. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, She is pretty! What is she doing with you? :grin:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one John, you seem to be doing quite well for your age...........and the post count's not bad either. :laugh:

You might remember this but i wonder if you listened to the words when you were that age? ray:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOqtmmwa0d0&feature=related


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

:laugh: Yes I did DJ


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats JTP and your cat Ill quote Adam :grin:


ashumann12 said:


> Hey, She is pretty! What is she doing with you? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I ask myself the same thing. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Baby snatcher!


----------

